# Aladar in the snow!!



## DeanS (Jan 2, 2011)

The last time we got snow was 2008! My two youngest love it...and Aladar isn't complaining either!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2011)

*RE: SNOW IN THE HIGH DESERT!*

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! Dean knows how to post PICTURES of his subject matter, Tom! We won't be havvin' to moderate him.

Aladar just takin' it all in stride. Love those sulcata faces. All the wisdom of the ages in those eyes.


----------



## Laura (Jan 2, 2011)

*RE: SNOW IN THE HIGH DESERT!*

maybe it will snow all night.. post am pics!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Aladar is certainly beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 2, 2011)

*RE: SNOW IN THE HIGH DESERT!*



Laura said:


> maybe it will snow all night.. post am pics!



The snow really started falling in the last half hour so if it keeps up tonight, I plan to photograph everybody in the snow...YES! Babies too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 2, 2011)

You've been waiting to see Bob in the snow, but Aladar beat me to it...Great pix!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 2, 2011)

Great pictures! I can't believe it's snowing that much! I saw your pics on the other thread! My son keeping running outside every five minutes hoping for snow. It looks like your kiddos are getting a snow day!


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful pictures (They would be perfect in a calendar)!! Aladar is a beautiful Sulcata  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 3, 2011)

I posted these in Tom's thread, but thought I'd throw them in here, as well!


----------



## terryo (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! Great pictures. You got a lot of snow there.


----------



## Angi (Jan 3, 2011)

Very cute, but it makes me cold just looking at them.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 3, 2011)

I had to go put on another jacket after seeing those pics, you would think a tortoise would not like the cold cold snow.


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 3, 2011)

beautiful pictures...


----------



## abra (Jan 3, 2011)

Great pictures  I love the snow, everything here has turned to ice :/ The close up to his face is my favorite!


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful pics! Aladar is so photogenic


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 3, 2011)

golly what great pics!!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks! I wanna see RV down in her burrow! Tom! Go back to Phoenix and crawl down that hole again!


----------

